# Allrothaus first litter... observed color and coat questions



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

So, sire is DNA confirmed to be sable/sable (aw+aw). dam is black so I know she is (a+a). All puppies are black sables. Far darker than their sire, and getting darker by the day. Whereas he (and a son from a different dam) both have tan paws, bellies, and markings, the puppies all have jet-black bellies, and the black is steadily moving down the legs. At a year old they are gonna be really dark I think (almost 5 months old now). 2 pups have very short tight coats like their dam. 2 pups have what I'd just call a regular old length coat. 2 pups have longer (but not long-haired) and I think their coat will be more like the sires length.

Where did the black sable come from? Anyone know anything or noticed any pattern in how black sables are produced? Is the sire's unshown aw gene a black sable, or are there more complex genetic modifiers that produce it?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

can you show a picture of them at 5 months?

likely not a black sable , which appears to be a separate allele which has nothing to do with either parent being black .

Jester von Lord Fandor

other view of Jester and Janos "von Lord Fandor"

this is a good site Color Genetics in German Shepherds

also covers the much talked about bi-colour


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Don't have a current one. Here is my female a few months ago. her upper body is now pretty much entirely black, and the legs are going that way. Interestingly, their bellies are solid black, no light colored undercoat or anything.








In my (short) experience (but with these lines and ~10 dogs), they've all steadily darkened over the first year, pretty much getting their final coat about 1.5-2 years of age.

Not the best picture but what I can find on hand, of another littermate a few months ago


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Here is another from a month to 6 weeks ago or so where you can see the darkening happening. Dunno if this is my female or the male on the kayak


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Dramatically different than the sires sable coat


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

this is interesting as it shows an entire litter from one week of age to 8 weeks of age --- see how much the colour changes --- and then it will change again 
Altdeutsche Schäferhunde von der Patterner Mühle - A-Wurf - 1. Woche


----------

